# Am I being Naive or.........



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

I have just bought a 12v TV, the only power supply it came with has a household 3 pin plug on it.

Can I just remove the plug and wire it into a 12v cigarette lighter plug and hey presto it will work, or is there more to it?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

sounds like you have a 230volt TV, or there may be a transformer/power supply that is meant to go in line

No you cant just cut the plug off and stick it into 12volt

Alan H


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

It may help if you post the make and model of the TV

Alan H


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

If it was the kogan TV in an earlier post:

http://media.kogan.com/tcache/c3/c6/c3c6d42b50133118e092c0b574e1f80f.jpg

12v adaptar sold separately


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Some have the transformer built into the "240v" plug. It is of course larger than a normal plug.
I have just bought one from Makro that has this. It is £60 and very light but no DVD. Previous 12v TV's had the transformer in line and I just created a new lead to connect the TV straight to the 12v source.
Regards
p-c


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

It is the Kogan 12v TV.

Spence, that link, it didnt work for me, and I didnt see the thread where it was discussed.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought a Kogan TV last year and bought one of these ebay item to run it off the 12v. It is a stabilised 12v supply so is able to cope with the variations in supply voltage which happen when on hook etc. I chose to use this as the Kogan is not specifically designed for motorhome unlike some makes like Autosounds which would have a power components designed to cope with the fluctuations.

I paid around £10 at the time. For some reason it's marked up at a stupid price at the moment. I wonder if the seller is waiting for more stock to come in and has just put the price up to stop people bidding.

It's important to check the size of the barrel on your power supply (the bit that plugs into the TV) to ensure you order the correct one, just in case it's different to mine.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Sorry Nodge.

it was your post about a cheap TV.

The other link is:

http://www.kogan.com/uk/buy/19-hd-l...ium=affiliate&utm_campaign=cpa&utm_source=dgm

It lists below that the 12v adaptor is extra.

Spence


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

Ahh yes see it now, I was in such a hurry to get it I missed that.

Have ordered it now though


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Nodge said:


> Ahh yes see it now, I was in such a hurry to get it I missed that.
> 
> Have ordered it now though


The Kogan one is not stabilised it's just a straight 12v lead. You may need to take care if on hook up or if you've got solar as your nominal "12v" supply to the TV could be running as high as 13.9V.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

It wont really matter as a Kogan TV will probably only work for a couple of hours and then fail. You will then spend weeks trying to get your money back. 

They are a shower of sh*te  I'd rather buy a telly off the Kray Twins.


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

No No - don't pull your punches - tell it like it is - or at least how you perceive it is (or might be)...

Tsk

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

philoaks said:


> Nodge said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh yes see it now, I was in such a hurry to get it I missed that.
> ...


The Kogan is no different from any other small screen TV, in fact it comes from the same factory as most of them.
All small screen TVs have a 12V stabiliser built into them so your battery voltage cannot harm the TV.
Gerry


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

On my Cheyeene the 12V supply is stabilsed and isolated from the mains supply. That way you can have your habitation running at 12V but the batteries being charged at 14+ volts at the same time.

Sargent control unit and they have had that facility built in for many years so as long as your solar panel also goes through there is no problem !! (as far as I can see that is)


----------



## celcat (Mar 6, 2013)

We've just bought a Kogan as well and looking for the power adaptor. As the one on ebay is OTT in price will this one be okay? The jack is the same size so I'm thinking yes but just double checking.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Genuine-CWT-Technology-Monitors-equipment/dp/B004HCCVLI/ref=pd_cp_ce_0


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

celcat said:


> We've just bought a Kogan as well and looking for the power adaptor. As the one on ebay is OTT in price will this one be okay? The jack is the same size so I'm thinking yes but just double checking.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Genuine-CWT-Technology-Monitors-equipment/dp/B004HCCVLI/ref=pd_cp_ce_0


The one in your link on Amazon is a 230v - 12v adapter which will be the same as the one that came with your Kogan. The 12v stabilised one I linked to on Ebay had been selling at £13.98 so it may be worth a message to the seller to ask what is going on with the price.

You'll see from earlier posts that there is some question as to whether you need a stabilised supply or not but as the Kogan (non stabilised) lead is close on £10 then, personally I'd rather go belt and braces and pay a bit extra for a stabilised one.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
The eBay one is probably out of stock, I see it still states 10 available but it is often the case when stocks run out they put the price up to something silly until they get more back in. 
This way they don't have to cancel their classified listing that may have a long time to run, they don't want to cancel it and have to pay again when they get more they will just reduce the price. 
I would send them a message.
James


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The fact is that provided you have the correct plug to fit the TV then you can run a twin wire lead to the 12Volt. You cannot harm the TV as long as the polarity is correct. Positive to the inner core and negative to the outer.
Personally, I would cut the lead from the AC adaptor and connect this to a 12 Volt plug.
I have done this in the past and would do it again.
Gerry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Most TV's with 12V DC inputs have switching power supplies that can cope with normal vehicle 12V system variations on voltage.

Otherwise they would never sell any.

Peter


----------

